# Orange Box of Mystery



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

I've all of the sudden gotten an orange box that shows up in the browser and gmail ( haven't seen it elsewhere...yet ) that moves around as I do. I have no idea where it came from or how it started showing its annoying self. Help anyone?


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Something to do with accessibility settings maybe?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Settings > Accessibility > Enhanced Web Accessibility > Don't Allow


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

What was the rest of that joke?
hahaha, it made me laugh you would choose that e-mail for the screenshot.


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

She looked at him and said "No, I'm his teacher." Lol


----------

